# Car Vacuum Cleaners. Recommendations Anyone?



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

Wintertime is pretty harsh on the car floor. I have a conventional vacuum cleaner, but it's big and too bulky to haul around. I've a small, cheap wall-mounted one on the other hand, that's weak and doesn't have enough suction. I tried to search this forum if it was ever discussed, doesn't seem like it.

Based on criteria of portability, suction power, durability and affordability; what is the "ultimate car vacuum machine" out there in the market?

I turn to the collective wisdom of these forums for advice.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Fairly happy with our Dyson handheld DC16.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

ed325i said:


> Fairly happy with our Dyson handheld DC16.


Thanks Ed, what's your feedback on the battery life?


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Inline Sixer said:


> Thanks Ed, what's your feedback on the battery life?


Seems fine for an e90.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

The only thing I have ever been 100% satisfied with as far as cleaning the cars has been my shop-vac. I know you can't take it with you but I feel it's worth the tradeoff.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

Coconutpete said:


> The only thing I have ever been 100% satisfied with as far as cleaning the cars has been my shop-vac. I know you can't take it with you but I feel it's worth the tradeoff.


Thanks Coconut Pete, I'll look into that one too. :thumbup:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Coconutpete said:


> The only thing I have ever been 100% satisfied with as far as cleaning the cars has been my shop-vac. I know you can't take it with you but I feel it's worth the tradeoff.


+1 The shop-vac takes care of it all. Mine is quite portable (4.5 gal I think) and especially in the winter time, if you have a lot of snow in the footwell it'll suck it right out since it's a wet/dry vac. They have some that are wall-mounted, but I am not sure how they perform.

Mine's a Ridgid and I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

cwinter said:


> +1 The shop-vac takes care of it all. Mine is quite portable (4.5 gal I think) and especially in the winter time, if you have a lot of snow in the footwell it'll suck it right out since it's a wet/dry vac. They have some that are wall-mounted, but I am not sure how they perform.
> 
> Mine's a Ridgid and I have been very pleased with it.


That's two votes for shop-vac. Now I have to give this "sucker" a serious look...

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Am I the only person that uses tapes to clean the floor? :rofl: I occasionally use the vacuum cleaners at gas stations though.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

mstrq said:


> Am I the only person that uses tapes to clean the floor? :rofl: I occasionally use the vacuum cleaners at gas stations though.


Gas station vacs may be a good way to go, no need to dispose of a bag of dust or anything.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I use a shop vac...


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

Some shop vacs have a blower function that you can use to dry the car with as well.
Positives - Powerful, simple and wont break, cost effective, multi-use
Negatives - Bulky, Loud, need to buy attachments separately on some models


----------



## Raulcar (Apr 25, 2017)

Incidentally, I just read an article to help me choose my car vacuum cleaner at:
http://carunderstanding.com/best-car-vacuum/
If you are still wondering what to choose, you can refer to it


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

tIS IS A OLD POST BUT since its bumped anyway, I have a shop vac brand wall mounted one. Its got a 20 ft hose and easily lifts off the wall. Ive had it 5 yrs and its great. 1x a year i wack out the dust filter. Pretty sure i got it at lowes.


----------

